# How many people saved with gun a year?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

11,208 murders last year using a gun.........162,000 saved with a gun

So 11,208 people died because they didn't have a gun to defend themselves. We need to lower that munber

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulhs...uld-include-how-guns-save-lives/#7ad829475edc


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There are about 2-2.5 million incidents per year in which citizens use firearms to protect life and property per year. About 1,261,000 uses just this year alone so far per the counter here.....Extrano's Alley | The history of gun control is perfectly clear. Gun control enables killers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Background info on the counter....

GUNS - The Untold Truth


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> There are about 2-2.5 million incidents per year in which citizens use firearms to protect life and property per year. About 1,261,000 uses just this year alone so far per the counter here.....Extrano's Alley | The history of gun control is perfectly clear. Gun control enables killers.


That number of 162,000 saved with gun were case that were documented that the person would have defiantly been killed. 
I'm sure there were many that worn't reported


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That number of 162,000 saved with gun were case that were documented that the person would have defiantly been killed.
> I'm sure there were many that worn't reported


I go with the 2-2.5 million with still more not reported as being closer to the truth as there is plenty of research by John Lott and others to back this up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet it's at least a million more unreported. People may just flash or show a gun to stop a crime. But maybe worried about getting trouble so it's not reported. The criminal dang sure isn't going to report it.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

And however many time a gun saved someone's bacon was reported, you can rest assured about 20-30% more were not reported to anyone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have it available to me right now, . . . but some time back I saw a piece that said something to the effect that 65% or so of all murders occur in just 7 or 8 counties in the whole US.

If they could be given to Canada or Mexico, . . . our murder rate would slip down about 30 places or so.

Wish I had that piece, . . . didn't have time to copy it, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well darn I was going to post a kink to that story that notes gun deaths in five or six US Cities is the difference between the US being a world leader in gun deaths vs being out of the top 100 but wow, google won't help me find it this morning and I have to wonder why?



dwight55 said:


> I don't have it available to me right now, . . . but some time back I saw a piece that said something to the effect that 65% or so of all murders occur in just 7 or 8 counties in the whole US.
> 
> If they could be given to Canada or Mexico, . . . our murder rate would slip down about 30 places or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Well darn I was going to post a kink to that story that notes gun deaths in five or six US Cities is the difference between the US being a world leader in gun deaths vs being out of the top 100 but wow, google won't help me find it this morning and I have to wonder why?


An even better stat is where the U.S. ranks world wide when it comes to violent crime. Prior to the slight upsurge in crime the past 4-5 years, the U.S. was ranked around 150th in the world and now I think that is closer to 125th. That is a telling stat given that the U.S. has far and away the most guns in citizens hands.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Well darn I was going to post a kink to that story that notes gun deaths in five or six US Cities is the difference between the US being a world leader in gun deaths vs being out of the top 100 but wow, google won't help me find it this morning and I have to wonder why?


Some times, . . . Google just ain't your friend.

This was not the exact article, . . . but is close: US murders concentrated in 5 percent of counties | Fox News

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Pretty sure it was Chicago, Detroit, New Orleans, Baltimore / DC and Atlanta


----------

